# Best Game Ever Made?



## DarkJokerX

What do you think the best game ever made is?



Personaly I think World of Warcraft was but that might be because I am sick of alot of games from playing them so much.


----------



## Apokarteron

Mafia: City of Lost Heaven


----------



## mrjack

Cliché or not, Half-Life.


----------



## 4W4K3

Are we talking best game series or single title?

I also like Half-Life, but it seems too new to be considered "the best".

The Super Nintendo Mario games hands down.


----------



## DarkJokerX

Well I mean over allthe best from any time ever old games new games everything as for the best game play and most fun.


----------



## skidude

CSS, i'll never get sick of that game.


----------



## ArmedPsycho

fps - Call of duty 1
strategy - Civilization 1
adult - 3d sex ville


----------



## Apokarteron

mrjack said:
			
		

> Cliché.



How do you get the apostrophe (whatever its called) in the web browser?  Or do you cut and paste from Word?


----------



## mrjack

First *´* then *e*. Like so *é*, hey presto. Just like you would usually do.


----------



## m0nk3ys1ms

donkey kong


----------



## elmarcorulz

Apokarteron said:
			
		

> How do you get the apostrophe (whatever its called) in the web browser?  Or do you cut and paste from Word?


Ctrl + Alt + e


----------



## Apokarteron

mrjack said:
			
		

> First *´* then *e*. Like so *é*, hey presto. Just like you would usually do.



lol this is a stupid question, I usually do it through 'instert symbol', where is the ´ key located?
on the Mac its option and e


----------



## Yue

next to the number one key


----------



## mrjack

Two buttons to the right from number 0 for me.


----------



## magicman

I'd like to go with a classic and say the best game ever made was Tetris. When you think how many variations on that classic game have been released, I actually put it above pacman in terms of pure influence.


----------



## unleashedmaniac

Common question this, but i can never get a definitive answer out of my mind. Let's think Championship Manager 01/02 had the addictiveness, there again so did Battlefield 1942 (until the servers got quiet), Resident Evil is also there just for the main factor it keeps you coming back. See like i said no definitive choice.


----------



## Dr Studly

THESE ARE THE GREATS!!!:

SUPER MARIO 64!!!






DONKEY KONG 64!!!!!






MARIO KART 64!!!!!!






then SUPERMARIO ALL-STARS for SNES






it included
SUPER MARIO WORLD





Super Mario 1,2, &3

i am gona change my avatar due to this thread...lol...brb

EDIT: NEW AVATAR! O YEA


----------



## tweaker

I hate to pick a modern game when there are so many sweet games from 16-17 years ago. But..

*The Elder Scrolls IV: Oblivion*


----------



## magicman

The problem I had in choosing was that how do you define 'best'? Is it best graphics, best gameplay, best nostalgia value, etc? I obviously chose one close to my heart, although mario and sonic follow closely behind.


----------



## Filip

Older games, classics:

Single Player: Super Mario Bros 3
Multiplayer: Golden Eye 007

Newer games:

*Gameplay: Counter Strike Source (I've been most ocupied with this game ever since I bought it)
*Graphics: The Elder Scrolls 4: Oblivion (fantastic graphics when everything enabled and on MAX)
*Gameplay and graphics: F.E.A.R. (great gameplay and most realistic graphics ever)


----------



## Dr Studly

best game is GAMEPLAY... graphics, sound, multiplayer, story, addictiveness, "funness" is all part of gameplay...


"funness" is something alot of (not all) new games lack...


----------



## Filip

Encore4More said:
			
		

> best game is GAMEPLAY... graphics, sound, multiplayer, story, addictiveness, "funness" is all part of gameplay...
> 
> 
> "funness" is something alot of (not all) new games lack...



I like to play some games just of their fantastic graphics.


----------



## Dr Studly

o for sure! im just saying great graphics can get tiring... don't get me wrong, i like newer games...
but my favorite games are some of the classics...


----------



## ckfordy

For clasics my favorite games would be super mario brothers and donkey kong. Newer games would be Counter Strike Source.


----------



## SFR

*..not ANOTHER one of these thread....*

Total Annihilation


----------



## SAAER45

Medal of Honor Pacific Assault is best by far...


----------



## magicman

SFR said:
			
		

> ..not ANOTHER one of these thread....


Lol, I know what you mean...


			
				SFR said:
			
		

> Total Annihilation


I used to absolutely love that game when I was younger. It had an awesome soundtrack, that also worked in a standard cd player, so I used to be doing something else while listening to the music. The game was really stealing an idea from C&C the original, back in '95, but still, a classic.


----------



## SFR

magicman said:
			
		

> The game was really stealing an idea from C&C the original, back in '95, but still, a classic.


 
.. and EA stole the idea from Blizzard ...  

I think Total Annihilation was WAY better than C&C and Red Alert.


----------



## magicman

SFR said:
			
		

> I think Total Annihilation was WAY better than C&C and Red Alert.


Absolutely.


----------



## DCIScouts

I agree that I like to play newer games because of thier eye candy, but nothing can replace Starcraft or Freespace 2 (unless there's a new one ).  And some new games just suck, even if their graphics are frickin' awesome (Doom 3 anyone, j/k )


----------



## DarkJokerX

DCIScouts said:
			
		

> I agree that I like to play newer games because of thier eye candy, but nothing can replace Starcraft or Freespace 2 (unless there's a new one ).  And some new games just suck, even if their graphics are frickin' awesome (Doom 3 anyone, j/k )





StarCraft is awesome but I still say World of WarCraft wins.. lol


----------



## 34erd

Best game that I've played would probably be a tie between Half Life 2 and No One Lives Forever.


----------



## spamdos

heroes of might and magic three.

and maybe a bit of warcraft ft


----------



## SlothX311

i'd have to agree that the Half Life 2 engine is pretty amazing, im going to say that Counter Strike Source is the best game out


----------



## Renzore101

CSS all day
PS: Super Mario wow thats going back, that game holds a special place in my heart all 379 of them


----------



## Dr Studly

Renzore101 said:
			
		

> hat game holds a special place in my heart all 379 of them


i feel ya


----------



## mpisarcik

bf1942-

first modern day fps (other than doom) with vehicles and spawns...


----------



## CmoAMD

I got to admit, Starcraft was THE shit back in the day, even now...  im going to have to go with

CS:S, WoW

WoW is just amazing, I wonder how many years in production it was in.


----------



## Mac OS X

*Super Mario Bros 3*


----------



## Motoxrdude

Pong was pretty fun.


----------



## magicman

Motoxrdude said:
			
		

> Pong was pretty fun.


The saying "The classics are the best" taken to the extreme...


----------



## m0nk3ys1ms

Mac OS X said:
			
		

> *Super Mario Bros 3*



another classic game, so much fun


----------



## DCIScouts

I still like Zelda: The Ocarina of Time (I think that's it, the one for the SNES...)


----------



## matt12685848

The origonal Doom. Man, I would play that game all day, too bad I cant find it anymore.


----------



## DCIScouts

OH, DUDE! and the original BFG9000 defined the meaning of a freakin' big gun!!!


----------



## magicman

matt12685848 said:
			
		

> The origonal Doom. Man, I would play that game all day, too bad I cant find it anymore.


Here's a link to it. It runs fine on XP, just unzip it, select the sound output in setup.exe and play.


----------



## Rip_Uk

tweaker said:
			
		

> I hate to pick a modern game when there are so many sweet games from 16-17 years ago. But..
> 
> *The Elder Scrolls IV: Oblivion*



yeah I agree but Final Fantasy 7 was one of the best.

Super Metroid - Snes
Streets Of Rage - Mega Drive (Genesis)


----------



## PC eye

Well? I guess the "best" from before some your times has not even been mentioned until now. Before pc games came about after sound was first in the form of a board square speaker there were the "arcade classics" that eventually made it to the pc. ASTEROIDS - SPACE INVADERS - PACMAN(mentioned earlier in pc form only) made some of the few there. But then came the "PC"! DUKE NUKEM-NUKEM 2-WOLF3D-DUKE3D-... and then there was HALF LIFE 1-RETURN TO CASTLE WOLFENSTEIN-SOLDIER OF FORTUNE! And of course now there is SOLDIER OF FORTUNE II and HALF LIFE 2 to take the prize! for realistic effects.


----------



## Rip_Uk

PC eye said:
			
		

> Well? I guess the "best" from before some your times has not even been mentioned until now. Before pc games came about after sound was first in the form of a board square speaker there were the "arcade classics" that eventually made it to the pc. ASTEROIDS - SPACE INVADERS - PACMAN(mentioned earlier in pc form only) made some of the few there. But then came the "PC"! DUKE NUKEM-NUKEM 2-WOLF3D-DUKE3D-... and then there was HALF LIFE 1-RETURN TO CASTLE WOLFENSTEIN-SOLDIER OF FORTUNE! And of course now there is SOLDIER OF FORTUNE II and HALF LIFE 2 to take the prize! for realistic effects.



I can see your into first person shooters.


----------



## Rip_Uk

magicman said:
			
		

> Here's a link to it. It runs fine on XP, just unzip it, select the sound output in setup.exe and play.



Just looking at those graphics shows how far graphics in computer games have progressed.






And the size of it. 2.9M lol.


----------



## PC eye

If you think those are old try an old 8bit dos game for reference.


----------



## Rip_Uk

Do you remember the old Dizzy games. There were about 13 in all.  I had most on a commodore amiga.  You can get nearly all to run in Windows XP.


----------



## PC eye

Do you want to run an old dos game in XP? http://www.dosgames.com/xphints.php offers that claim while a utility called DosBox can run old dos and dos/95 games in a virtual window. These are those that were installed to the drive itself. What this does is create a virtual dos window(shell) for some old games as well as old apps. http://dosbox.sourceforge.net/news.php?show_news=1


----------



## Rip_Uk

Yeah, DosBox is the best around.  I was running the old indiana jones series through it.


----------



## PC eye

There was another called Defender Pro or something similar that was tried. But DosBox actually worked when the original Duke Nukem and Duke 3D were ran. The original simply looked like it did on an old dos or WIN 3.1 system when in full dos while Duke 3D was lacking sound. The old Sound Blaster or Adlib settings failed to initialize an updated Audigy 2 ZS at the time. The odd thing was actually hearing that old 8bit game through the 5.1 surround sound speaker setup!


----------



## magicman

Anyone remember the original Prince of Persia? Now that was a classic 2D platform game if ever I saw one. I actually prefer the original to the new ones like the Sands Of Time etc.


----------



## Mac OS X

I take back what I said, Metal Gear Solid 3 pwns Super Mario Bros 3.


----------



## DCIScouts

magicman said:
			
		

> Anyone remember the original Prince of Persia? Now that was a classic 2D platform game if ever I saw one. I actually prefer the original to the new ones like the Sands Of Time etc.


Oh yeah, definitely agree 100%.

As for Metal Gear, I think 2 has been the best so far, but there is 4 coming out for the PS3.  Too bad I won't be playing it for about 3 years or so...


----------



## Hawk16

Favorite: Legend of Zelda: the Ocarnia of Time!!
greatest game ever!!


----------



## maroon1

magicman said:
			
		

> Anyone remember the original Prince of Persia? Now that was a classic 2D platform game if ever I saw one. I actually prefer the original to the new ones like the Sands Of Time etc.



are u kidding me??
how can u say that the original Prince of Persia game is better than the new ones.
i don't have have the original and niether sands of time, but i have warriors within and the two thrones and they are one of the best game i ever played.


----------



## magicman

maroon1 said:
			
		

> are u kidding me??
> how can u say that the original Prince of Persia game is better than the new ones.
> i don't have have the original and niether sands of time, but i have warriors within and the two thrones and they are one of the best game i ever played.


I tend to prefer simplistic and nostalgic in a lot of cases. I'm not saying modern games aren't great, because that would be verging on blasphemous, but through them all I always come back to the originals, like Prince of Persia, One Must Fall etc, whereas the modern games come and go and quickly get completed and gather dust. That might be just me though.


----------



## PC eye

I'm waiting to see if Duke Nukem Forever evers comes out. That would take them all on. But Duke 3D was the big one in the 90s. Then again it's also a matter of preference as well as what type of game.


----------



## Raditz

Star wars Jedi Knight II Jedi outcast. Best star wars fighting game ever. I also like the jedi academy one.


----------



## suned05

Counter Strike, but not source as it is full of glitches


----------



## Filip

Counter Strike Source, not Counter Strike as it's full of ugly graphics.


----------



## AMD gs player

i would say halo2 it was the most anticpated game of all of history when i was at eb we had over 500 people waiting in line luckyly i was like 11 or so and i knwo people say it was shity or to short but the game play was amazing the craphicks are to and so was teh storie i know they cut it a litle short but what companie doesnt want to franchise there greatest creation and halo 3 will be amzing m$ is hopping it will save the 360 but i doubt it the only thing that will is xbox live if anything

i also love metal gear solid sereis and prince of persia it is recent but great mgs is considerd a clasic


----------



## ItlanChode

EverQuest.


----------



## jimmymac

magicman said:
			
		

> I tend to prefer simplistic and nostalgic in a lot of cases. I'm not saying modern games aren't great, because that would be verging on blasphemous, but through them all I always come back to the originals, like Prince of Persia, One Must Fall etc, whereas the modern games come and go and quickly get completed and gather dust. That might be just me though.




one must fall 2097 

that must be the only shareware game i actually forked out for the full version of, loved it!

gotta love the Commander Keen series too....wonderful stuff from Apogee


----------



## PC eye

I'll have to let you people know when I finally get past the second elevator in Halo. I did manage to get past the lobby in Nightfire however.


----------



## spamdos

man th ff series are hard to beat. the old ones on gb and zelda on gb man that was good


----------



## Ecsed

Cheap - Runescape...

Strategy, Skill, All around great - Lineage 2

FPS, Shooting, - Natural Selection (Free if you have Half life, Google its name).


----------



## APM98

excitebike for nes


----------



## BigBrains57

007 Goldeneye for N64, you remember playin with all your friends?


----------



## Le GoogelGuRu

Runescape is fun


----------



## DCIScouts

BigBrains57 said:
			
		

> 007 Goldeneye for N64, you remember playin with all your friends?


Oh, and MarioKart and yes, I'm a geek, but MarioParty was tons of fun as well...


----------



## PC eye

The one played often prior Half Life 2 was Soldier of Fortune II: Double Helix GOLD. That was a great one. But the first SoF 1 with Hawke was also on top.


----------



## matt12685848

BigBrains57 said:
			
		

> 007 Goldeneye for N64, you remember playin with all your friends?


Lol, when I was 5, I would beat all of my cousins college friends at it. That game was awesome.


----------



## jimmymac

FF7 and FF9 are absolute blinders

ME i prefer the classics, when games were all about the gameplay and not the graphics, Had some games I could play for months and never get bored, nowadays they last about a week and get chucked.

Ultima series was incredible. Ultima 5 came on two 5 1/4 inch disks so the whole game was under 1mb in size, yet me and a mate spent near 6 months trying to complete it. Awesome stuff.

Agree with the posts earlier about the original prince of persia game, outweighs the newer ones in my eyes, had fantastic gameplayer and was bloody hard too. Took forever to finish that one


----------



## PC eye

Speaking of small installed to drive 8bit games one classic was the original Duke Nukem that you can still get running on an XP system. You have to use DosBox or something similar to mount a virtual drive. But that was strictly a keyboard game with no mouse involved. There were a few others like that where you only used the arrow and the alt keys to jump around and avoid falling objects.


----------



## jimmymac

tons of em, wolf 3d was prob one of the earliest and still a cracker today


----------



## PC eye

One friend couldn't stop raving about Wolf3D when I was first running the Duke 3D on a WIN 3.1 system. He would cry I like WIN 3.11 better when running Wolf 3D. That came out around the time Nukem 2 was released. In those games skill was more important then which graphics card you were running. They looked like cartoons for the most part. But they could test you at times.


----------



## BigBrains57

DCIScouts said:
			
		

> Oh, and MarioKart and yes, I'm a geek, but MarioParty was tons of fun as well...



I remember getting a blister from playing Mario Party all night wiht my friends when i was maybe 8 or 9, lol, i miss those days....


----------



## Apokarteron

Hitman: Blood Money!!!!


----------



## Juo

Chris Sawyer transport tycoon delux

http://www.chrissawyer.com/info.htm


----------



## Verve

Don't know if I already posted this, but Freespace is one of the best dogfight sims ever. The story is actually the thing that makes it awsome.


----------



## Hawk16

jimmymac said:
			
		

> one must fall 2097
> 
> that must be the only shareware game i actually forked out for the full version of, loved it!
> 
> gotta love the Commander Keen series too....wonderful stuff from Apogee



omg i think i still have OMF!!! i should reinstall it


----------



## mikekelly

For me, Quake 3, I dont care about graphics, for me its about gameplay and q3 rocks, i tried CSS and its to slow, a different game okay with different style but mnay assholes and too much waiting out when you get shot. If you care about graphics so much hen why dont you take up photograpy? dont you get sick of shooting the same people in doom on fear? gameplay is what drives you on, not graphics. thats why they include cheesy movies in games of today, because actually playing them is pretty boring. if i want a sortyline then I watch a movie


----------



## 34erd

Apokarteron said:
			
		

> Hitman: Blood Money!!!!


Is it really that good?  I'm thinking of getting it when it comes out here.  What makes it so good?


----------



## PC eye

If you like those old style graphics and game play you could try Duke Nukem: Manhattan Project. Just don't fall off of the roof tops you are jumping back and forth across.

 For a look at the cover and some screen shots go to http://www.3drealms.com/dukemp/


----------



## LITHIUM

Zelda Ocarana Of Time


----------



## DoctaM

Duck Hunt...


----------



## DCIScouts

DoctaM said:
			
		

> Duck Hunt...


Oh wow, I can't remember how many headaches I got from playing that game too long...


----------



## PC eye

What I hate more is the games that love to lock up the system. You put on the latest video and sound drivers and lock'em time over and over.


----------



## wwwyzzerdd

----->Super Mario Bros. 3 <-----  Tough question though, like asking whats the best food. ( although a Hardee's Monster thickburger wins that, hehe)

Oh, yea, isn't Duck hunt like the first ever "First person shooter" .


----------



## eyesofvenus

Final Fantasy 7, Metal Gear 3, Shenmue 1&2, Star Ocean 2, Suikoden 2, damn i could go on for hours!


----------



## SC7

Goldeneye 007 for Nintendo 64.


----------



## DCIScouts

eyesofvenus said:
			
		

> Final Fantasy 7, Metal Gear 3, Shenmue 1&2, Star Ocean 2, Suikoden 2, damn i could go on for hours!


Ewww on the MGS3...  Don't get me wrong, I love MGS2, but 3 just frustrated me, and I found generally unappealling story line.  Stopped playing after a few hours, didn't feel like I was really doing anything, going anywhere...  Maybe I need to give it more of a chance???


----------



## Motoxrdude

Oblivion is pretty fun.


----------



## eyesofvenus

Oblivion is just boring me now, just like elder scrolls 3 did before it...I like MGS2 aswell, thought it was too easy though, and also far too many cut-scenes


----------



## tearing_shit_up

super mario world an all time hit i can complete the first super mario in around 7 mins 35 secs but i dont play it any more


----------



## Burgon

http://lcs.www.media.mit.edu/groups/el/projects/spacewar/


----------



## xxamdxx

SFR said:
			
		

> Total Annihilation



DUDE! i was addicted to this game when i first played it at my friends house, i lost my copy of it and i cant find the game anywhere, damn i luved this game


----------



## Apathetic

Probably CS or harvestmoon 64, ehh and why not conkers bad fur day either haha.


----------



## pishposh

call of duty 1 rocked but i havent played the second one


----------



## Ku-sama

Final Fantasy VII


----------



## Hyper_Kagome

I must think long and hard about this one...
... Hmmm... best game ever...


----------



## NI_t3n_IChi_RYU

FF7 is probably the most epic game ever.

Tho i guess CS is my fav ive bin playing dust 1 and 2 for about 5 years now and still havent got bored of it 

Also Half Life 2 was like being in a film!!


----------



## LSR

Ku-sama said:
			
		

> Final Fantasy VII



Jesus Christ, nothing even stands UP to that game..
Such pure class.


----------



## MasterEVC

Mario Kart DS, well the entire series is great

Final Fantasy VII is great as well.


----------



## fade2green514

ummm... its so hard to choose. im definitely partial to FPS games... but my favorites are F.E.A.R., BFME2, Quake 4, and Unreal Tournament 2004. i also like COD2 a lot...


----------



## dark_legacy2006

im likeing the wolfenstein ET 
its free and such a good war game (online of course)


----------



## ceewi1

Starcraft would be my overall favourite, Privateer 2 another great classsic.


----------



## PC eye

dark_legacy2006 said:
			
		

> im likeing the wolfenstein ET
> its free and such a good war game (online of course)



 I never got into the online versions. But I can remember the old dos days with Wolf3D and Duke Nukem, Nukem2, and Duke3D to be followed by Return to Castle Wolfenstein. Cyclops was more of an arcade type while Rainbow 6: Razor Unit wouldn't even run on the old 95-98 machines too well. Doom and Quake didn't quite make the grade here to follow Duke3D with RTCW and SOFI and SOF II and now HL1 advanced to HL2 and Episode One added.


----------



## AMD gs player

ive got wow up there now since i started playing


----------



## RadeonX

donkey kong is dumbest game if ever heard of........   well anyways.... GUILD WARS...by a mile.


----------



## DCIScouts

ceewi1 said:
			
		

> Starcraft would be my overall favourite, Privateer 2 another great classsic.


I second, third and fourth that motion.  Nothing like having a dozen siege tanks, enter seige mode at the same time, fire at the same time, and then squish a half a dozen squads of zerglings, and then have a queen come in and make little broodlings out of them!


----------



## Lamilia

umm lets see theres crystalis, double dragon 2, super mario bros. 3. I need a new power cord for my nintendo so I can play those.


----------



## Clownfetus

far cry, battlefield 1942, morrowind/oblivion


----------



## YEA_PC_PHONICS

sonic the hedgehog on sega


----------



## YEA_PC_PHONICS

> I second, third and fourth that motion. Nothing like having a dozen siege tanks, enter seige mode at the same time, fire at the same time, and then squish a half a dozen squads of zerglings, and then have a queen come in and make little broodlings out of them!



god damn i love and still play that game i love it. the original is better than the brood war.

Blizard if you can see this PLEASE MAKE A STARCRAFT 2 i promise it will sell atleast 1 million copys even if i have to buy them all!!!


----------



## Jesse1984

Golden Eye 007 On N64! definatly


----------



## i.Angel

Haha I'm gonna get a lot of buff for this: WoW 

If you don't agree then how about Half-Life?


----------



## newatit27

Oh man I have to say Golden eye 007. don't get me wrong I love new games and their unreal graphics. But to me golden eye 007 is tops. me and my mates still crank it up on that game every now and then. The multiplayer made this game.

oh and perfect dark on 64 was pretty crazy too.


----------



## AMD gs player

YEA_PC_PHONICS said:
			
		

> god damn i love and still play that game i love it. the original is better than the brood war.
> 
> Blizard if you can see this PLEASE MAKE A STARCRAFT 2 i promise it will sell atleast 1 million copys even if i have to buy them all!!!


 there a litle busy with star craft ghost its a shooter migh be good im not to shure


----------



## PC eye

i.Angel said:
			
		

> Haha I'm gonna get a lot of buff for this: WoW
> 
> If you don't agree then how about Half-Life?



 Half Life digitally remastered came along with HL2 and Counter Strike in the Collectors Edition tried here. The game maps still looked too much like the old style graphics seen in the original Doom, Duke3D, and a few others while the afterworld effects did see improvement there. HL2 and now adding Episode One to that sees a high level of action along with a hgher degree of clarity in the graphics themselves. When people saw HL2 running here for the first time the immediate comment was the feeling of like being right there due to the life like quaility in several portions.


----------



## Rambo

Well, In the Sony Playstation days, Metal Gear Solid was a classic...


----------



## LITHIUM

old days: Zelda Ocarana of Time
Now: Oblivion


----------



## Shady

i Enjoyed playing SWAT 4 
but it's not the best ofcourse....
if this thread was two years ago i would say Max Payne 1,2 it was the best on it's time
i can't play some modern games on my current computer so i cant tell what's best now


----------



## APM98

best game has to be mario kart for Super Nintendo.  lol i love that game


----------



## PC eye

shadyi said:
			
		

> i Enjoyed playing SWAT 4
> but it's not the best ofcourse....
> if this thread was two years ago i would say Max Payne 1,2 it was the best on it's time
> i can't play some modern games on my current computer so i cant tell what's best now



 Well have you considered an upgrade? at least to a Socket A board. Some of the newer games seem to perform better on the same hardware that runs into problems running the older ones. The newer games do have one advantage of better hardware detection. That allows more of them to run on older hardwares that are kept updated(video and sound mainly).


----------



## Mattu

Back in the N64 days Donkey Kong 64 or Golden Eye 007. I remember I had a reserved copy of Donkey Kong 64 before it came out in November of 1999.


----------



## Shady

PC eye said:
			
		

> Well have you considered an upgrade? at least to a Socket A board. Some of the newer games seem to perform better on the same hardware that runs into problems running the older ones. The newer games do have one advantage of better hardware detection. That allows more of them to run on older hardwares that are kept updated(video and sound mainly).


yea but the main reason for my upgrade would be for 3D modeling and rendring stuff ... so i need a powerful machine
i'm just waiting for the right time to buy the right rig that will meet my needs for a long time....


----------



## PC eye

I certainly know the feeling there especially with some overheating problems lately. But the system here is used for a lot more then gaming. Besides some of those graphics intense shooter games the demands on system resources when beta testing or running video captures from analog composite sources does have it's tolls on the ole boat anchor.

 Besides the initial expenses seen on new hardwares getting the best combination usually means tweaking a system over a few times to find out just what works best. The main board here has seen three cpus, three video cards, two sounds, two pairs of dimms with the jump from 512 to 1gb performance types, and one big headache when you find that you could have gone with something else! A good 2-3gb of quality ram with a high end video card and strong cpu that is "stable" will be a help there. First do the research to look over all options since the next video card or some other thing will come out rught after you build a new case. Plus the wait to see if something newer will have flaws later?   There's always something!


----------



## DCIScouts

Just wasted about 4 hours on some Mario Party 4 this weekend on the Gamecube ...


----------



## ReturnToEmpire

someone earlier posted Golden eye for 64, i think that game deserves this award from me, ive spent more time playing that 4 player than ive spent watching tv throughout my entire life. its good to live in close neighborhoods sometimes.


----------



## YEA_PC_PHONICS

> there a litle busy with star craft ghost its a shooter migh be good im not to shure



no i dont want a starcraft fps i want another rts!!!


----------



## Lamilia

LITHIUM said:
			
		

> old days: Zelda Ocarana of Time
> Now: Oblivion


nah thats not old days nintendo and super nintendo is old days thats like...mid days  .


----------



## MGD

If you're on about spy games, how bout No-One-Lives-Forever?


----------



## wicked859

Halo 2 all the way


----------



## Arm_Pit

YEA_PC_PHONICS said:
			
		

> no i dont want a starcraft fps i want another rts!!!


Blizzard has said they plan on making a Starcraft 2, although it has not started in devolopment(Or at least they havn't released anything about it since they said it) and have no plans on when or how they will start, just they will eventullay.


----------



## dillon157

Halo is the best game ever made!!! Of course that's just my opinion, but if I remember correctly as of a couple years ago Halo had sold more copies that any other game in history (beating Mario Brothers out of the record). That's just what I heard though, the information could very well be wrong.


----------



## Kuli24

Mario 3 wins easily.  No comparison.  Such perfect gameplay and replayability, there will be no game that rises above Mario 3.  I've been playing it since I bought it for $60cdn when it came out.


----------



## AMD gs player

dillon157 said:
			
		

> Halo is the best game ever made!!! Of course that's just my opinion, but if I remember correctly as of a couple years ago Halo had sold more copies that any other game in history (beating Mario Brothers out of the record). That's just what I heard though, the information could very well be wrong.


halo2 made 169 million dollars with in its first three hours of release by the next day it had asllready made 250 million. me and my friends all cameto school with our copy of halo 2 to shwo of and those who didnt have it were pissed and those who did were to busy readign the instruction manual to pay attention to teh veterans at my school


----------



## kingie

wizard of wor (c64), double dragon & mortal kombat 1 (arcade), mario kart (snes), tekken 3 (psone), goldeneye (n64), halo (xbox), BF2 (PC)


----------



## ChrisUlrich

Dragon Warrior 2 (NES), Goldeneye (N64), Metal Gear Solid (PS1 and Gamecube), Lufia and the Fortress of Doom (SNES), Contra (NES), um... I guess that's it for now!


----------



## Habanerosky

IT goes in this order- Final Fantasy VII, Mario Bros (original, due to historic value; it reinvented video games as we know it), Castle Wolfenstien

EDIT: Ill give you Goldeneye too, forgot how great that game was


----------



## wicked859

.............halo 2 is the best game made with ff7 right beside it but does no one love good ol' donkey kong???????!!!!!!!!???????!!!!!!!!


----------



## Kuli24

I hate Halo 1 and 2!  They don't even compare to games like farcry and...mario 3.  Ach, Halo, That'll be the day when I can be hit in the head for 5 continuous seconds with a machine gun and 10 shots in the stomach with a shotgun and not be dead.  What a stupid game.


----------



## Bobo

Definitely Pacman.


----------



## LITHIUM

Oblivion


----------



## ghost

Habanerosky said:
			
		

> IT goes in this order- Final Fantasy VII, Mario Bros (original, due to historic value; it reinvented video games as we know it), Castle Wolfenstien



Yeah i loved FF7, prob the most time i have eva spent playin a game.


----------



## PC eye

Kuli24 said:
			
		

> I hate Halo 1 and 2!  They don't even compare to games like farcry and...mario 3.  Ach, Halo, That'll be the day when I can be hit in the head for 5 continuous seconds with a machine gun and 10 shots in the stomach with a shotgun and not be dead.  What a stupid game.



 I couldn't agree more. I ran the Halo: combat evolved version for a short time here where you can finally make it far enough to look at an elevator. Right from the start you spend 20min. shooting at one or two? to get around the first corner of a hallway. As soon as you start it you hold the fire button at all times it seems. No plot.


----------



## Habanerosky

it sucks, i scratched BOTH copies of my CD1 for PS1 FF7, and to buy it (even used) on ebay costs an arm and a leg...


----------



## PC eye

I don't generally prefer games with lengthy video clips to run. But a quick way around that is to save and load game maps after the clips are finished. Half Life 2 was no exception.


----------



## Mattu

The best PC game ever was the orignial MYST. (well in my opioion anyway) It was so adicting to me but I could never figer it out. Has anyone here ever figered it out without cheating? (like going to google and searching how to beat it)


----------



## gamerman4

SNES: Super mario bros
PS1: In order from greatest...FF7 (still got the CDs from when it came out), FF Tactics (LOVE this game), Disgaea, FF9 , MGS2, FF8 (underrated but still good)
PS2: FFX (pretty good but still doesnt beat 7 or Tactics), MGS3

PC: CnC series (exclude Renegade) and Warcraft series both tied #1, Galactic Civilizations 2 (I know it came out a couple weeks ago but this games kicks a**), Half Life 2(sweet FPS game), F.E.A.R.(one of the greatest FPS games ive played), Starcraft, Total Annihilation, Metal Fatigue (not well known RTS)


----------



## striker

Classics: Zelda: The Ocarina of Time, MarioKart64, Wave Race64.
New: Halo one & two, Starwars KOTOR.
PC: Conter-Strike, The Sims 2.

these are the best


----------



## rahving

Dragon Warrior 1 and 3
Goldeneye 007
Super Mario Bros. 1 and 3
Zelda: Ocarina of Time
Rogue Spear
Asheron's Call


----------



## bflat450

Theyre called alt codes, special symbols you can look them up online.


----------



## daygowop

striker said:
			
		

> Classics: Zelda: The Ocarina of Time, MarioKart64, Wave Race64.
> New: Halo one & two, Starwars KOTOR.
> PC: Conter-Strike, The Sims 2.
> 
> these are the best



i like this format

classics: zelda 1+2 NES, super mario 3 NES, metroid NES, Sonic 1+2+3 GEN, zelda SNES, super mario world SNES, mega man 2

old school: FF7, super smash bros., mariokart64, metal gear solid, mario party 1+2, tony hawk 2, castlvania symphony of the night, Resident evil.

new: super smash bros melee, half life 1+2/ counterstrike, warcraft 2+3, starcraft, diablo 2.

ALL TIME FAVORITE: FF7 and this is the truth, such a revolutionary game for its time. set a standard for many RPGs to follow.


----------



## DCIScouts

gamerman4 said:
			
		

> SNES: Super mario bros
> PS1: In order from greatest...FF7 (still got the CDs from when it came out), FF Tactics (LOVE this game), Disgaea, FF9 , MGS2, FF8 (underrated but still good)
> PS2: FFX (pretty good but still doesnt beat 7 or Tactics), MGS3
> 
> PC: CnC series (exclude Renegade) and Warcraft series both tied #1, Galactic Civilizations 2 (I know it came out a couple weeks ago but this games kicks a**), Half Life 2(sweet FPS game), F.E.A.R.(one of the greatest FPS games ive played), Starcraft, Total Annihilation, Metal Fatigue (not well known RTS)


I agree about FFX, and I'm glad that someone else finally agrees with me!   (I really liked the in-game sport thingy, really could whoop on people pretty bad... )


----------



## AMD gs player

ffx is good i dont think 12 will be nearly as good i think they might have lost there touch lets hope not but the elders scrolls sereis is great i just bought oblivion i played it for 13 hours straight after instalation and got nowhere because i was just fooling around thats how great that game is and the storie line is very long i hear and i read in a magazine i thing pc gamer that in scale the world of cyrodiil is 27km square thats alot of world for a game i still think if they make a expantion they should have online arena matches with ur character fps have online mp why not a fprpg


----------



## PC eye

The all time favorites for the old Dos to WIN95 days were games like DUKE3D and WOLF3D. DUKE3D in those years had a good number of addon cds due to it's popularity. The original release of Half Life was out soon after. Return to Castle Wolfenstein, Soldier of Fortune I+II with HL2 and Episode One and later Two added in the action shooter catagory there can keep you busy.


----------



## lethalforce

PC eye said:
			
		

> The all time favorites for the old Dos to WIN95 days were games like DUKE3D and WOLF3D. DUKE3D in those years had a good number of addon cds due to it's popularity. The original release of Half Life was out soon after. Return to Castle Wolfenstein, Soldier of Fortune I+II with HL2 and Episode One and later Two added in the action shooter catagory there can keep you busy.


whoa.....thats almost EXACTLY what i was gonna pick....weird...


----------



## PC eye

Hey those like DUKE3D and WOLF3D were great games in their "hay day" as one might call it. In DUKE3D I used to toy around with the character strengths to make the King Kong there easy to take down with a pistol shot while the Lizard man would vaporize you. The programming and graphics as well where far from what you see now. Game freeze ups and system locks were the big drawback on those old games though. If you were bored with Tetris and Asteroids you went to Duke and Wolf to have some fun there.


----------



## lethalforce

that duke football stadium show down....aww man that was freaking epic! i have fond memories of me and my cousins trying to beat him, back in the good 'ol days


----------



## jp198780

Mortal Kombat, 4 Playstation , used 2 go over my friends house everyday after school and played it, Sub-Zero was the coolest.


----------



## PC eye

lethalforce said:
			
		

> that duke football stadium show down....aww man that was freaking epic! i have fond memories of me and my cousins trying to beat him, back in the good 'ol days



 I had some rather different cusrtom saves running that game on an old 95 system. The 3DRealms also had addons like Duke Caribbean, Duke Atomic, and some others that also saw a different game play. The mention of Duke Forever a remake seems to have come to a stand still however.


----------



## ryohazuki

Shenmue, for sure


----------



## Kilian

There are so many games which we can say that are forever games and the top rated but i will say that GTA series is a legend game and it is much superior game than others.


----------



## Turbo10

Ratchet and Clank 2! played it so many times and i never get bored of it


----------

